# Japn Grand Prix International orchid Festival 2022 (世界らん展日本大賞２０２２）



## jokerpass (Mar 27, 2022)

Japan Grand Prix International Orchid Festival 2022 (世界らん展日本大賞２０２２）-and the 2022 winner is Calanthe Yutaka ‘Shinryoku no toki’ カランセ ユタカ (えびね) ‘新緑の瞬間(シンリョクノトキ). This is the 2nd year the organizer moved the show to March (also not in Tokyo Dome, a much smaller venue). One of the comment the judge made for this orchid was that "This is the first time a Native Japanese Orchid won the Grand Prix (..finally)". Although this is a hybrid, I guess what he meant was that Calanthe spp are native to Japan. If my memory serves me right, in the past, more than 50% of the time, the winner was either a Dendrobium or a Paphiopedilum. https://www.atpress.ne.jp/news/30322


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 27, 2022)

Anyone know where in the US we can get this hybrid? PlantDelights has other hybrids.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2022)

superbly grown.
Must go to the JGP show again.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 28, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> superbly grown.
> Must go to the JGP show again.


Yes I miss it terribly. Let's go shopping together lol.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 28, 2022)

A YT video of the show, you can see this at 12:23:

(1) 【4K Orchid】Japan Grand Prix International Orchid and Flower Show 2022.#世界らん展2022　#4K #Orchid - YouTube


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2022)

Beautifully grown plant.


----------



## Karp60 (Mar 29, 2022)

Japan Grand Prix ….2023 plans are being made!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 29, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> A YT video of the show, you can see this at 12:23:
> 
> (1) 【4K Orchid】Japan Grand Prix International Orchid and Flower Show 2022.#世界らん展2022　#4K #Orchid - YouTube


Wow thanks for the link. Gorgeous look into the showy flowers. Makes me miss it more.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 29, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Wow thanks for the link. Gorgeous look into the showy flowers. Makes me miss it more.



your welcome. Curious the video appears to skip phrags. If anyone finds a YT video that has more phrags please share.


----------



## jokerpass (Mar 29, 2022)

Karp60 said:


> Japan Grand Prix ….2023 plans are being made!


Yes, the source says that it's going back to the usual venue (Tokyo Dome) for 2023.


----------



## orchidmouse (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks for the link - even better on a big screen


----------



## ORG (Mar 31, 2022)

Many thanks for the link too, Linus. 
Here also the Champion last year
Dendrobium Hawaiian Green 'Daisen'


----------



## jokerpass (Mar 31, 2022)

I just found another youtube video link which focuses on Native Japanese orchids. It is in this order: East Asian Cymbidium species, Den. moniliforme (both Sekkoku breeds and flower breeds), then Neofinetia falcata.



The organizer moved the event to the end March due to Covid and I think it is kind of a wierd time for Native Japanese orchids. From all the videos I found, there appears to be only a small section for Native Japanese orchids. East Asian Cymbidiums (mainly C. goeringii, C. tortisepalum, C. sinense) are all at the end of the flowering season (if not all finished by now) and Cymbidium faberi is just starting. It is not really Dend. moniliforme season either, it's a bit too early (in Japan, flower varieites of Sekkoku blooms mostly in April). Then, Neos don't bloom now and it is also just coming out of the dormancy. I remember last year, I saw many Calanthe but I have not seen huge amount of Calanthe spp in any of the videos so far....... It's just my thought on Native Japanese orchids at the 2022 show.


----------



## jokerpass (Mar 31, 2022)

ORG said:


> Many thanks for the link too, Linus.
> Here also the Champion last year
> Dendrobium Hawaiian Green 'Daisen'
> View attachment 33349


I know, about half of the historical grand prix winners were either a dendrobium or a paphiopedilum. I'm just glad that it's not one of these genus this year .....lol (Dend and Paphs are one of my favourite genus', but I thought it good to see the winner to be something else for a change.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 31, 2022)

jokerpass said:


> I know, about half of the historical grand prix winners were either a dendrobium or a paphiopedilum. I'm just glad that it's not one of these genus this year .....lol (Dend and Paphs are one of my favourite genus', but I thought it good to see the winner to be something else for a change.



I think that both years I attended the grand prize went to Dendrobiums, so there definitely is a trend.

As for when to hold an native orchid show in Japan, it seems that in my area at least, April seems to be one of the more typical times. With the pandemic going on, many shows have been canceled or modified of course. The timing is indeed a problem, even if plants are greenhouse grown and "forced" to flower out of season. All the Calanthe and D. moniliforme are forced to flower early for the Tokyo show (especially in early February!), and even the Cymbidiums typically flower later, though were well represented and in full flower both times I attended. It seems that anytime is a good time to show Fuukiran (V. falcata) since the leaves are a major interest. For those who are Fuukiran freaks, some shows are held during their flowering season in early July.


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 1, 2022)

Wonderful exhibition. Thank you for sharing. Here in Belgium there are no more exhibitions. Renting rooms is very expensive and younger peoples are no longer interested in orchidophilia.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 1, 2022)

Great, thanx for sharing- I'm looking forward to see the videos!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Let's go shopping together lol.


...........that's the path to the Darkside............................


----------

